# What the heck is Bio D



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2008)

Back in the 1908s I had a friend that was a lab supervisor. He ran leach tests on some ore samples that I provided. He used Bio D with several formulas. He came out with some good results. Some of the Ore showed .8oz per ton. He gave me the lab notes on the tests. He was killed a short time later. At the time he told me that it would be expensive to do on a full scale. Can anyone out there tell me about Bio D, what is it, does it work, why is it not more well known etc? :?


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome ot the forum Gold Nut,

Here's a quick patent reference on that mentions the product Bio-D:

Bio-D Leach

Sounds interesting.

I haven't studied the patent yet, so I'm not going to be much help for now.

Steve


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 12, 2008)

A company name


----------



## rockhammer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Bio-D is a trade name used by a company in Arizona for 1,3 DIBROMO-5,5-DIMETHYLHYDANTOIN which is a bromine oxidizer. In proper ratio with NaBr ( Sodium Bromine), this will leach gold. Great Lakes Chemical of West Lafayette, In. also calls it BROM 55 or GEOBROM 5500.

I have commissioned two leach plants using this formula with moderate success. The process is tricky and both pH control and ORP can vary between batches. The process uses RIP (Resin In Pulp) which is a form of resin bead that exchanges Na ions with the Au ions during the leach process. The beads are then either burnt leaving the gold as powder in the remaining ash or stripped using a concentrated NaOH (Sodium Hydroxide). The resulting solution can be further stripped of the gold ions with Dibutyal Carbitol aka Butyal Diglyme. The Arizona company calls it a "Selective Gold Collector" The gold ions are then dropped out of the solution with HO2CCO2H (Oxalic Acid)) also called the "Gold Precipitator or Selective Gold Collector" by the same Arizona company.

The process is for the most part, very cheap and safe when used in proper ratios. Overuse of the Brom 55 can result in red fumes of Bromine gas which are toxic while small quantities are even safe for fish and the environment as the bromine created stabilizes quickly into a white salt and occures throughout nature.

The only "mystery" behind Bio-D is the renaming of the oxidizer.

I am available for consultation for a fee in setting up a commercial plant.


----------



## rockhammer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Great LakesChemical owns the patent... I have chatted with them and have the full patents in my files.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 25, 2008)

I am interested in this solution, goes hand in hand with the dowex21k xlt... rockhammer I will pm you... Frog


----------



## peter i (Feb 26, 2008)

AUnut said:


> ... He gave me the lab notes on the tests. He was killed a short time later. ....



Sounds scary!

Be very careful "they" might find out, that you have the notes
:shock: 


8) Sorry, off-topic. I'll go spank myself.


----------



## Froggy (Mar 4, 2008)

Great Lakes was bought out by, biolab-chemtura, thay have no idea what brom55 or geobrom5500 is, their foreign chemist guy didnt have a clue. I cant find this stuff anywhere, yet.....


----------



## Froggy (Mar 4, 2008)

Found it! Geez, it took me 5hrs, tons of googling and 1/2 a case of beer. If you need specifics P.m me. Frog


----------



## loco (Mar 26, 2008)

here's a C&P from 49ermike.com

Tom, I'm not ignoring you. Had to jog my memory for info from ten yrs ago. The bio-D leachant that you are using is a good product. It is a very agressive leachant. Actually,what it really is, is a Bromine compound called Hydantoin Bromide. You can get the same stuff from Great Lakes chemical Corp,West Lafayette Ind, 47906. Their product is called GeoBrom 5500.
Either of these products will behave EXACTLY like plain old Sodium Bromide. They just cost more (I think).
ANYONE who is using this kind of stuff should definitely contact Great Lakes. They are really nice folks and will give you more info than you ever imagined existed.
Just remember, Sodium Bromide does the same thing. Check prices.
O.K., thats it. Just remember to keep that eH (redox potential pretty high or your good stuff will fall back out of solution. We dont want that! See basement Chem for prospectors for more info. It's same for Bromine or Iodine. Iodine reacts faster than Bromine.


----------

